# Betta Apprentice



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Note: this is NOT my work. I just thought it would be nice to post on here...

betta apprentice

If you past familiar territories into this intergalactic Alien Betta site wandered have, it probably means bit by the bug you got.*

** * * * * * * * The Betta Bug.

Beware! One bite will infect you with a psychosis called the ‘I-can’t-buy-enough-breed-enough-have-enough-bettas’, a rare, but incurable disease.

But there are some good news: Though incurable, one can live happily ever after with the ailment and have a complete blast.

And it is only mildly contagious.*

However, do seek medical advice if you have the following symptoms:

You woke up this morning with both hands in your betta tank.

You caught yourself flaring at your reflection in the mirror while brushing your teeth.

You inadvertently sprinkled freeze dried bloodworms on your ice cream yesterday.

There is a betta swimming in your coffee maker.

You have actually pondered the thought of converting your brand new TV set into an extra fish tank.

You can actually see bettas swimming when you close your eyes.

Well, if it is too late for you, as it is for me, I welcome you warmly to my website, a place of comfort for all of us Betta Freaks.

Come back any time you need your fix . May the Bettaforce with you, be.*

FAITHYODA

*


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Neil D said:


> Note: this is NOT my work. I just thought it would be nice to post on here...
> 
> betta apprentice
> 
> ...


Dude you got that from www.bettatalk.com :lol: I don't really know if Faith would like that.....I mean it may be illegal...... I think it may say so......somewhere in there ,but hey still a pretty cool quote. You may want to send an email asking if that's ok. She has an email in one of her sections ;-)


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Dang it! That was the name! I couldn't remember! Thx for reminding me. I've been on that site A LOT, so I've read it quite a bit...

EVERYONE: this quote was taken from www.bettatalk.com

THIS IS NOT MY WORK!!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Neil D said:


> Dang it! That was the name! I couldn't remember! Thx for reminding me. I've been on that site A LOT, so I've read it quite a bit...
> 
> EVERYONE: this quote was taken from www.bettatalk.com
> 
> THIS IS NOT MY WORK!!


lol yeah I've gone through all of her stuff. She is a good writer. Although I don't agree with absolutey everything she says I love her fishroom :-D


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Hehe ya. I still need to see that animal planet segment on Bettas...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think there would be a problem with posting it as long as Faith is given credit for her work. And she was.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Ya I'm sure hehe


----------

